# Festplatte rattert



## MiLau (16. August 2004)

Hallo @all,
habe eben meine neue Festplatte (Western Digital WD1200JB)(Slave) eingebaut, hab die Platte in zwei Teile parti. und formatiert! alles in Ordnung, hab angefangen Daten rüberzuschicken, plötzlich Bluescreen, Rechner stürzt ab, nach Neustart rattert die Festplatte und der Rechner fährt nicht mehr hoch! IDE-Kabel getauscht keine Besserung! was kann das sein? Platte defekt?  

Gruß MiLau


----------



## ChrisStangl (20. August 2004)

Bau das Ding aus und brings zurück. Wenn ne Festplatte rattert, dann kannst Du davon ausgehen, daß es sich dabei nicht um zu wenig Fett an den Lagern handelt 

Schau einfach, daß Du sie in der Garantiezeit umgetauschst kriegst

Gruß

Chris


----------

